# Fathers day booty!



## breachless (Jun 20, 2011)

My little 1 year old, thanks to my wife, got me a sweet new Shimano Curado reel on a 7'6" St Croix Mojo Bass rod as well as a nice Quantum Accurist spinning rod and reel for fathers day. Tried it out yesterday and I love it! Those mojo rods are kind of heavy though... Pretty surprised after using the Abu Garcia Veritas and Vendetta rods, this thing feels like it's made out of lead! I am guessing this rod built it's reputation for something OTHER than weight... I will find out if I finally put a fish on the end of it.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats on the booty. Sounds like a great day to me!


----------



## shamoo (Jun 20, 2011)

breachless said:


> My little 1 year old, thanks to my wife, got me a sweet new Shimano Curado reel on a 7'6" St Croix Mojo Bass rod as well as a nice Quantum Accurist spinning rod and reel for fathers day. Tried it out yesterday and I love it! Those mojo rods are kind of heavy though... Pretty surprised after using the Abu Garcia Veritas and Vendetta rods, this thing feels like it's made out of lead! I am guessing this rod built it's reputation for something OTHER than weight... I will find out if I finally put a fish on the end of it.


Sweet set ups my friend, your 1 year old and wifey have good taste. Your Mojo is Med Heavy or Heavy?


----------



## freetofish (Jun 20, 2011)

where can I get a 1 year old and a wife like that..........................Oh gosh wait... I love kids but don't think I want to go through the terrible 2s again... and I have a wife with whom I am very pleased......even though she would never buy be a rod and reel.....
good for you and it sounds like you got some very good special loot.
congrats


----------



## breachless (Jun 22, 2011)

shamoo said:


> breachless said:
> 
> 
> > My little 1 year old, thanks to my wife, got me a sweet new Shimano Curado reel on a 7'6" St Croix Mojo Bass rod as well as a nice Quantum Accurist spinning rod and reel for fathers day. Tried it out yesterday and I love it! Those mojo rods are kind of heavy though... Pretty surprised after using the Abu Garcia Veritas and Vendetta rods, this thing feels like it's made out of lead! I am guessing this rod built it's reputation for something OTHER than weight... I will find out if I finally put a fish on the end of it.
> ...



It's Med/Heavy. Seriously, it feels more like a muskie/catfish rod than one for bass fishing... Still seems really sensitive though. Again, I am excited to see how it does.


----------



## poolie (Jun 22, 2011)

Mojo's aren't the lightest rods around for sure, but they are pretty sensitive rods. Bought mine a couple years ago when they first came out and still use it occasionally. 

What do you think about the Curado? Most people either love or hate them.


----------



## breachless (Jun 22, 2011)

I am not sure how I feel about it yet. I love the way it feels in my hand: really nice and low profile. Seems super smooth too. It seems to cast a mile without a problem... if you manage to avoid building a birds nest instead. I am sure it's just a matter of getting used to it.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 22, 2011)

I started throwing a Curado a few months ago and have three now. Great reels. Just wish they had more left hand options.


----------

